# Finding work



## bluesardine (Nov 20, 2007)

We all read about people trying to find work in Spain. My family and i moved to Spain nearly 2 years ago on a show string. We came with about 1K GBP. I had a little income from a English based website that helped us on our way.

We found once here the best way to look for work is networking. After being here a short while you start to find areas of business that can do well. You could then start your own business. thats what we did and so far seems to be doing well.

Regards pete


----------



## sharron walker (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Pete, good to here your family doing ok. I’m of the opinion that what ever you want to do is possible with a little ingenuity!
Regards Sharron


----------



## bluesardine (Nov 20, 2007)

Totally agree, To many lazy people out there or people who are afraid to take a gamble in life. Life is to short, do it today! lol unless the is tapas and cold beer to drink thats different of course!

Pete


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bluesardine said:


> Totally agree, To many lazy people out there or people who are afraid to take a gamble in life. Life is to short, do it today! lol unless the is tapas and cold beer to drink thats different of course!
> 
> Pete



Altho I agree to a cetain extent, I think thats a bit of a generalisation, not everyone has the same skills, abilities or qualifications or LUCK, cos thats what a lot of it is, these days especially, so dont believe in yourself too much!!!! Taking risks is fine if you're footloose and fancyfree, but if you have a family and you burn your bridges on a gamble, you could lose everything!

I've just noticed this thread was picked up from a year ago by a spammer, I'll leave it here tho,its interesting I guess???!!

Jo xxx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Altho I agree to a cetain extent, I think thats a bit of a generalisation, not everyone has the same skills, abilities or qualifications or LUCK, cos thats what a lot of it is, these days especially, so dont believe in yourself too much!!!! Taking risks is fine if you're footloose and fancyfree, but if you have a family and you burn your bridges on a gamble, you could lose everything!
> 
> I've just noticed this thread was picked up from a year ago by a spammer, I'll leave it here tho,its interesting I guess???!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I agree with Jo. We live under different situations in life and not everyone is able to gamble. But if nothing holds one for taking risks in life then yeah, I would say GO FOR IT! :rockon:


----------

